# Dear Forestx5, Thank you.



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Dear Forestx5,

I have depersonalization since 2005. I am 29 now.

I joined this website about a month or so and one of the first posts I read was by you.

(https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/90520-my-intro/#entry587556)

There you had mentioned about Focal Aware Epilepsy. I didn't understand what it was.

However I read a little about it here and there after that.

Then last week I came across your below post.

(https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/90908-been-in-a-chronic-state-of-dpdr-for-over-12-yearsfeeling-close-to-giving-up/?view=findpost&p=589490)

Next day morning while I was getting ready for work I had a breakthrough. Suddenly it occurred to me that the problems I've been dealing with could be explained as brain seizures. I used to think I have Aspergers, Bipolar and OCD. And some physical conditions such as Gastritis and IBS.

I went to see a neurologist this week and I did a EEG. I haven't got the results yet. I don't know if this EEG will be enough to get a diagnosis because I don't think I had any seizure activity while doing the EEG.

My this post is a Thank You for your compassion towards other people. Even though I haven't got a diagnosis yet I know for a fact you've changed my life for the better.

I read many posts by you in the last few days and I came to know a little about yourself and your journey.

I would like you to know that I hope to always remember you with a feeling of loving-kindness.

Sincerely,

Abe89


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

That is very nice of you Abe89 .


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words, Abe89, If your EEG results do not provide information which leads to a diagnosis, you have still learned more about your situation.

While a normal EEG is not necessarily a clean bill of health, it would exclude several common neurological illnesses.

You would not have to suffer a seizure or spell during an EEG for an indication of epileptic activity. The electrical patterns

of the EEG of an epileptic can show seizure activity (spikes), or inter ictal activity such as slow waves. If slow waves are detected,

the neurologist might order a time study EEG whereby you would wear wires and a recording device for a few days to see

if spike activity is occurring. If you have spike activity, then you will be treated by a neurologist. If not, then you get referred back

to psychiatry, even if your EEG shows you were likely to have been epileptic at one time. I don't see a big difference between

panic attacks, and focal temporal lobe seizures. I suggest that anyone who suffers from panic attacks to have an EEG.

Sadly, a psychiatrist or psychologist is not likely to refer a patient with panic attacks for an EEG.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I wonder if this is why lamictal has helped people recover.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

I met the doctor today he said my EEG was normal. This EEG test costs $19. Neurologist's appointment fee is $8. (I live in Sri Lanka)

So there isn't much incentive for a doctor to pay attention to any individual case of a patient.

After the doctor read my reports which took 2min, he was anxious for me to leave and make an appointment for another day.

I felt very frustrated because I was hoping for the doctor to talk with me for at least few minutes and give me some advice as to what to do next.

I would have to find a solution to this problem on my own slowly.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sorry about your experienc, Abe, but that's pretty much all that you get. Early in my illness I had hope that some doctor somewhere could help me, tell me what I'm dealing with, or make suggestions about what I can do. And they just treat you like crap. Reluctantly giving tests, and pushing you out of the office. It may be a factor of national or other insurance though. The only doctors that ever paid me much attention was the ones I paid for myself. If you have the money, it may be worth taking that route (I'm sure there are some private practitioners still in Sri Lanka, right?)


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Chip1021 said:


> Sorry about your experienc, Abe, but that's pretty much all that you get. Early in my illness I had hope that some doctor somewhere could help me, tell me what I'm dealing with, or make suggestions about what I can do. And they just treat you like crap. Reluctantly giving tests, and pushing you out of the office. It may be a factor of national or other insurance though. The only doctors that ever paid me much attention was the ones I paid for myself. If you have the money, it may be worth taking that route (I'm sure there are some private practitioners still in Sri Lanka, right?)


As far as I know private practice by specialized doctors doesn't exist in Sri Lanka. All consultation services are operated by hospitals themselves. Doctors come to different hospitals to see their appointments. But there are GPs who do private practice.

I did the EEG test mentioned above in last September. I did another EEG test yesterday. I came down to our capital city to do this recent EEG test. But my common experience with both doctors were that they weren't really interested in listening to a patient.

I think it is reasonable to expect a doctor to listen to you for 15min in the first appointment. So the patient can explain the problem to the doctor. But the truth is medical practice works as a industrial process and doctors care more about number of patients they see rather than helping every patient that come to them. It's not necessarily because doctors want to earn more money but because doctors believe it's more *productive *to treat patients this way (quantity over quality).


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

I did another more detailed EEG but it was normal as well. I think we don't have the technology yet to detect subtle problems like these and make a diagnosis.

Anyways since I didn't have much choice I went to a psychiatrist and got a prescription for mirtazapine.

It helps me to get a better sleep and also improves appetite. It's been only one week so we'll have to see whether it helps with DP.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Getting a correct diagnosis is a matter of probability.

Mr. Sherlock Holmes have famously said that he sometimes discover things because he was looking for it or hoping to find something.

But unfortunately in the current healthcare system doctors work more like Inspector Lestrade. That means closing the case soon as possible because there are so many other cases.


----------

